# *Solved* pure-ftpd with user auth from mysql fails.

## Kattsand

Hello all,

I´ve run into a weird scenario where my pure-ftpd setup just broke and I cannot figure out whats the reason.

I´m using pure-ftpd with mysql user auth (http://machiel.generaal.net/index.php?subject=user_manager_pureftpd) and it have worked flaweless until a week ago.

Using the ftp administration webinterface I can login and update user details but when trying to access FTP server I get this error:

530 Login authentication failed.

I have reset passwords for some accounts but they all fail, I´l also looked into the db and double checked md5sums so the md5sum of the password I´m using is the same as in database and it is.

This is the only noteworth from /var/log/messages:

[WARNING] Authentication failed for user [user].

I have not touched the /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd file for a long time and the IP adresses confed is correct (pure-ftpd conf, mysql conf etc).

I also cleaned / flushed the iptables rules just in case but that didnt help either.

How can something just break like that and how can I get more detailed info or errorsearch this?

EDIT:

Solved!

While reading MAN for pure-ftpd I noticed that -d param could be used twice for more verbose output in logs, or specifically it logs both incoming and outgoing communication so I finally got something to go on.. and the error was because I had a wrong path to the mysql socket in pure-ftpd-mysql configuration. 

That was one error and the next coming was that pure-ftpd made a weird hostname+domain so I had to create new user in mysql with the hostname and then it was all fixed  :Smile: 

----------

